# Relocating Family and Household



## don2285 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Experts,

Since am settled down in wellington for sometime now, planning to bring my family over along with few household articles, which when checked with Packers and Movers, the quote seemed a bit too high. However we are still looking at other quotes. in the meanwhile what are the precautions i should take for household items that are exempted to be brought into New Zealand and also is there any link that says the list of quarantine items. Checking on these will really help me to take a proper decision.

Ohh, by the way the relocation is from India to NZ.

Some of the items that my family would like to bring over,

1. Wet Grinder
2. Carpets (measuring about 9X9).
3. Children toys.
4. Crockery (dinner ware).

Any lead and guidance here hugely appreciated.

Cheers,
DON


----------



## expatrocket (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi, talk to www expat freight solutions com
They helped my sister with the same question,even though they didnt go through with shipping through them in the end.

I think maybe there was a nominal fee but the information they gave her was really helpful.


----------

